# Your Potluck Favorites



## Charly (Feb 20, 2010)

Need a potluck dish for this Sunday after church. Every month that has a fifth week they have a "Linger Longer" type potluck to fellowship each other. 

I'm feeling burned out. What are some of your favorite potluck dishes?


----------



## jbowyer01 (Aug 4, 2008)

Macaroni and cheese, rice and broccoli casserole, german potato salad yummm...great now Im hungry.


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

just use what you have in the garden.
I take sweet banana peppers, fresh tomatoes, onion, okra, zucchini, yellow squash, wax gourd, some of the winter squash, plus anything else I have ready in the garden and start with a little fresh ground beef or pork, fry the meat a little and strain the fat off, then add the other stuff chopped up to what ever size I like at the time and cook in in a very large pan with a lid on to keep the steam in and help cook it quickly. you can add as much or as little of what ever you have that you like or want. including a little garlic, carrots radish tops, turnips and tops, greens of any kind, smaller amounts of greens. if you want to add potatoes and the like it is best to fry them in a septate skillet I think but hey its you pot luck, Ah. I also have bitter gourd, snake gourd, bell peppers, leek, parsnip, etc. 
you can also add the sliced inside stalk of cattail, the root of cattail, and the fresh head of cattail when in season, and pigweed is nice now and then too, there is just no end to the diversity of Pot Luck, and the wonderful flavorers, each its own, best wishes, ray


----------



## amwitched (Feb 14, 2004)

Macaroni Salad (with lots of fresh veggies), Swedish Meatballs, Jello (with a can of fruit cocktail added to it), Green Bean Casserole, Mini Crab Cakes, Jalapenos (cut in half, stuff with cheese & bake until golden brown), a variety of Finger Sandwiches (don't forget p&j for the kids), cupcakes.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Fried Chicken is always a favorite.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Augratin potatoes with ham, any kind of baked beans, guolash, any kind of enchiladas


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

"pot luck" to me means throw in all the left overs.....

As for taking a dish to a large gathering, one novelty is to prepare a paw paw desert dish. No one will ever guess what it is and it is delicious.

Another is to stew some goat meat. No one will guess that either and it is also delicious.

Another is a carrot dish (just stew carrots as usual only add a little bag of cloves you can take out after the carrots are cooked). Everyone will be asking you what you did to make the carrots taste so good.

Another dish is a "drink". Just add some smushed strawberries (very ripe & only the sweetest parts) to goat milk. 

ROFL as you can see I enjoy surprising people with dishes they probably have never had before.


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

I always like to bring things in a crock pot. Less fuss trying to keep a dish warm or warm up in the oven , etc. My favorites are cheesy crock pot potatoes, or meatballs and gravy. In the winter, I have also put beef stew in the crock pot.


----------



## goto10 (Oct 5, 2009)

People always used to ask my mom to bring her italian potato salad to these sorts of things. It's real simple you just boil some potatoes till cooked, peel them, cut them into chunks, throw them in a bowl, then add some oregano, garlic powder, salt and white vinegar all according to your taste. Mix it all up and there you have it. She would also occasionally cook up some frozen green beans and add those for a little bite or change in texture and garnish the top with fresh sliced tomatoes. It just makes it more presentable and adds color. It's so simple but people were always amazed at how delicious and flavorful it was.


----------



## Charly (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks to ALL of you. Some questions...

Ray - Iâd like to know more about preparing the cattail. We just moved to the country late spring, and alas no garden, but lots of cattails in the pond. Have always had a great desire to know more about wild edibles. Have bought several books; just donât have the confidence to try some of these things. Not the confidence to try - I guess the confidence to be sure Iâm identifying the correct plant Really need someone to hold my hand for a while. 

Motdaugrnds - Paw Paw recipe? The carrots sound great too. 

Upnorthlady - How about a recipe for your cheese potatoes? 

Goto10 - Italian Potato Salad sounds delish too.

and the rest of you - Really yummy ideas. Now Iâm hungry too


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

Charly - Here's my recipe for the cheesy potatoes in the crock pot:

Grease a crock pot well with butter or margarine first. 
2 lb. bag of frozen hash browns (I use the southern style, they are little chunks), partially thaw
1 can Cheddar cheese soup 
1 soup can milk 
1 can (13 oz) evaporated milk
2 c. shredded SHARP cheddar cheese 
1 can French Fried onion rings

Combine the potatoes, soup, milks, and 1/2 can of onion rings, crushed, in the crock pot. Fold in the cheese. 

Cover and cook on low for 8-9 hours or on high for 2 1/2 to 3 hours and then on low for 1-2 hours. Sprinkle the remaining onion rings over the potatoes shortly before serving. 

If I am making these for an evening pot luck, I do the 8 hours on low and stir from time to time. If I am making these for a lunch pot luck after church service, I get up a little early, cook the potatoes on high, bring them to church and plug in the pot, then let it cook on low for an hour or so while I'm at church. When we are ready to serve food I go and unplug the pot and sprinkle the onions on top.


----------



## goto10 (Oct 5, 2009)

goto10 said:


> People always used to ask my mom to bring her italian potato salad to these sorts of things. It's real simple you just boil some potatoes till cooked, peel them, cut them into chunks, throw them in a bowl, then add some oregano, garlic powder, salt and white vinegar all according to your taste. Mix it all up and there you have it. She would also occasionally cook up some frozen green beans and add those for a little bite or change in texture and garnish the top with fresh sliced tomatoes. It just makes it more presentable and adds color. It's so simple but people were always amazed at how delicious and flavorful it was.


I forgot to mention a key ingredient: olive oil. I wouldn't want to disappoint anyone that decided to make this salad omitting the oil because they didn't know they needed it. Also it's best served cold like most kinds of potato salad.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

I always take honey mustard chicken salad with whole wheat crackers... nom!

Recipe in the recipe thread in the cooking forum.


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

Our church does the fifth Sunday thing too. All foods are great.


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

I always take some kind of salad!! Chicken and macaroni, broccoli onion and tomato. Hot ot cold weather, salads always work!! Don't ya just LOVE pot lucks??


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

That ground beef mixed with cream of chicken and/or cream of mushroom soup and topped with tater tots.


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

heres a link about cattail, below, I have eaten many parts of the cattail just experimenting, and found it fine, not as good as cucumbers or corn etc, but fine and edible, if I had nothing I would eat it often, but garden vegetables are tastier. I
m sure you can find many more links on the edible cattail. best wishes, ray

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/348309/cattail_a_versatile_edible_wild_plant.html?cat=7


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I like to bring some sort of cold grain salad, like tabbouleh. 

These days I've been making cold barley salad: cook up some barley (I like hulled barley instead of pearl barley, but either would work), then dress it with a little olive oil and lemon juice (or bottled Italian dressing) and let it cool. Add lots of fresh vegetables: chopped tomatoes, green onions, chopped peppers, cucumbers, carrots... whatever you've got. Some pecans, almonds, or sunflower seeds are good, too. Season with salt (garlic salt for me) and pepper, and any herbs/spices you like.


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

Easy Sausage casserole: Cook a pound of ground sausage with some onions. Place a few slices of bread in a greased 9x13 pan, to cover the bottom. Whip 6-8 eggs until all yellow. Grate 2 cups of cheddar cheese. Alternate layers of egg, sausage, and cheese (start with the egg mix), and top with sliced nacho-style pickled jalapenos. Bake for 30-40 minutes, or until golden brown on top. This is really good, even cold, so it's great for a potluck!


----------



## samm (Dec 6, 2008)

i make mexican junk....(an odd name but when i made it and my kids asked what is was...and i said .. mexican junk and the name stuck)
its easy.. ground meat cooked and drained, 1 can rotell tomatoes, 1 can cream of mushroom soup mixed all up togather... alternate layers of the mix and velveeta cheese sliced , bake or put in microwave till its all melted togather, eat with crackers or chips...everyone likes it at the pot lucks..

samm
samm


----------



## tonasket (Oct 20, 2004)

Cut a weenie in half, roll bread dough around and bake, it always brings up good memories for the older folks, and kids love finger food.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

veggie pizza, macaroni and cheese, potato salad, macaroni salad, potato casserole, scalloped potatoes, stuffed peppers, fried chicken


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

garden party salad

8 oz. of your favorite pasta
4 large ripe tomatoes, diced
4 ounces mozzarella cheese, diced
4 tablespoons olive oil
Â½ cup fresh chopped basil
1 clove garlic (optional)
Â¼ cup kalamata olives (optional)*
pine nuts (optional)*
salt and pepper to taste

Water for boiling pasta

cook pasta and while cooking

In a large bowl, combine the tomatoes, basil, garlic, mozzarella cheese,
kalamata olives, and olive oil.

Drain the pasta and add to the tomato mixture.

Toss gently, and garnish with fresh basil leaves and pine nuts.
Serves 6

*Kalamata olives are expensive and canned in a vinegar brine. Many people donât care for the flavor, however, you can add Canned Olives whole or sliced in half.

*Pine Nuts are also expensive and some are allergic to nuts omit them.

If you want to add some diced pepperoni, especially for kidsâ¦ it becomes a
nice summer meal.


This is a really easy and delicious salad for a pot luck when I have used it it is the first one to be eaten.

from http://greenaprons.wordpress.com/2010/07/27/garden-party-pasta-salad/


----------

